# How is this table top and shelf joined together?



## PatronZ (Oct 24, 2016)

So I am a decent woodworker. I've built a ton of stuff for my home and others homes. I've made all kinds of table tops and cabinets, built-ins, custom benches etc. Of course, I see the amazing work that others are doing and I feel very inexperienced as I'm sure many of us do. But Ive never made a table base. I want to stretch my legs and build something nice for a sister who wants this style of table for a client of hers. But I don't know the "best" way to join the legs to the top or shelf in this configuration. I could "make it work" but I want to learn the right way from you guys. Anyone have a visual aid for how these are joined? A vid or detailed pics would be awesome if possible.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well the joinery is really pretty simple.for me id use my domino which im pretty sure is not in your tool box.but it can be put together with dowels with a simple inexpensive jig.you can also do hand cut mortise and tenons,but i have no idea what your skill set is,or what type of tools and machines you have.lots of what have have you got tool wise and skill ? this can be done even by a fairly beginner woodworker.


----------



## PatronZ (Oct 24, 2016)

I must be a beginner, ha. I have a decent set of machines, but you're right, a domino joiner isn't one of them. I've made cabinets and lots of shaker style cabinet doors with my table saw. And I'm sure I could mortis and tenon legs to an apron in a more classic way. But this looks more sleek with, either a 1.5" slab for tops and shelf, or a thinner table with a flush apron and legs. Just can't see the best way to make the unions and assemble.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I would wager the pic you show is deceptive. The miters connecting the legs to the top could be done in a variety of ways. 
Furniture sold in places like the pottery barn or crate and barrel are often made with low grade wood and deceptive jointery. 
Good Luck


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

This works for the shelves. For the top, search "3-way miter joints".


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Do a web search for "three corner miter." That's what's on those corner joints. There are lots of options to create one, from the domino to hand tooled. As for the rest, just use whatever you have. Like pottz said, nothing wrong with dowels. Go with whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## PatronZ (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. This piece is advertised as solid mahogany underneath. I should mention that this piece is covered in grasscloth so it could be deceptive, looking as tho it's mitered where it isn't. I doubt this piece has that 3 way miter. The piece I'm planning will ultimately be painted. It's not that I don't want to learn these more complicated wood joints, but I'm not looking to impress with a joint thats ultimately going to be painted over. I would love to see someone on YouTube making and assembling a table similar to this.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Sounds like you had it all figured out to begin with. Good luck with YouTube.


----------



## PatronZ (Oct 24, 2016)

Definitely don't have it all figured out, but we'll try some stuff out and see what we get. Appreciate the suggestions


----------

